# SMART Rim Wax?



## sufff (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi,
Has anyone used Smart Rim Wax?
Looks good http://www.smartwax.eu/rims.html

I was way to buy Chem Guys Wheel Sealant but saw this wax, looks nice.
I tried to find reviews, only found a few but so far they state it is pretty good.
Thought I'd ask the local community :thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

It is a good one step product. I have since gone over to the Poorboys or Swissvax as they don't contain any cleaners so can be layered unlike the Rim Wax or the Chemical Guys offerings.


----------



## sufff (Dec 10, 2007)

*Cant layer them?*



Rich said:


> It is a good one step product. I have since gone over to the Poorboys or Swissvax as they don't contain any cleaners so can be layered unlike the Rim Wax or the Chemical Guys offerings.


Errrr Chem Guys website instructions state you can

http://www.chemicalguys.com/Wheel_Wax_p/wac_303.htm

If you have tried it and said you can't then definentaly not going for CG Wheel Wax


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

NO the CG can defo be layered ,we recommend 2 coats left on as long as possible before buffing off :thumb:


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

where does it say that on the CG website, i cant see anything about layering

it mentions the product cleans, which to me means it wont layer


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

It tells you this:-

5) For superior results, apply two coats to wheels when applying wheel guard for the first time for added protection

Now that could be understood in 2 ways.

1. Put it on twice to build it up or,

2. Put it on twice in case you missed a bit with your first go 

That's my understanding, or lack, of it! But anyway, I've used it and it's great!!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

quote For superior results, apply two coats to wheels when applying wheel guard for the first time for added protection.:thumb:


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

that to me just means perfect even coverage, not layerable


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

How can you layer something that contains cleaners and polishes? Do they stop working on the second coat ! lol

Indeed if it Cleans and Polishes as it says on the CG site how can you add multiple layers ? Each additional one will remove some of the previous.

I have 10 plus coats of Poorboys and Swissvax over 3 layers of EGP as a base as they are cleaner free. For this reason I don't use my Rim Wax over them and would not buy the Chemical Guys.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

BRUN said:


> that to me just means perfect even coverage, not layerable


That is my take on it too.


----------



## RS4 (Jul 17, 2007)

*rim wax*

rim wax easy to use did wheels with 
1 coat of rim wax, then 1 coat of swissvax autobahn, then 2 coats jetseal 109


----------



## ajc2306 (Sep 20, 2006)

And rim wax has a nice smell to!!


----------

